# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Let you down/ Hold you down...Как перевести это?

## Xkalibur

Привет.  Знает ли кто-нибудь перевод этих фраз?  ::

----------


## Zaya

to let sb down обычно переводится как "подвести кого-либо", но возможны и другие варианты.  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=let+dow ... ranslate=1 
Толковый словарь: *let somebody/something ↔ down* _phrasal verb_
1 to not do something that someone trusts or expects you to do: _She had been let down badly in the past._ 
to hold down не встречала или просто не помню, вот ссылка на словарь: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=hold+do ... ranslate=1 
Тоже из Longman: *hold somebody/something ↔ down* _phrasal verb_
1 to make someone or something stay on something, and stop them from moving away or escaping: _We had to hold the tent down with rocks to stop it blowing away.
It took three strong men to hold him down._
2 to prevent the level of something such as prices from rising: _We will aim to hold down prices._ 
Думаю, "удерживать" должно подойти. 
Let you down и hold you down отдельными предложениями никогда не видела. А какой вообще контекст?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

(Protagonist) -- Here it is!
(Aribeth de Tylmarande) -- Thank you! I knew you wouldn't let me down! 
Из Neverwinter Nights.

----------


## Xkalibur

Ну вы ребята даёте :: .. Я ещё попироску не докурил, а тут два reply'я уже. Никогда такого не видел.  ::    

> А какой вообще контекст?

 Не могу сейчас вспомнить. Вообще-то в какой-то песне слышал...   
Спасибо всем! Преогромный Thanks!

----------


## Zaya

Эта - почему-то первая песня с let you down, которая приходит мне в голову: 
Craig David Lyrics
"Craig David Don't Love You No More (i'm Sorry) lyrics" 
Rain outside my window pouring down 
What now, your gone, my fault, I'm sorry 
Feeling like a fool cause *I let you down* 
Now it's, too late, to turn it around 
I'm sorry for the tears I made you cry 
I guess this time it really is goodbye 
You made it clear when you said 
I just don't love you no more   
Наверное, потому, что я всё хотела спросить: на "правило одного отрицания" всем уже наплевать? Я такое и в других песнях слышала... Или это показатель качества песен?))

----------


## Оля

> I just don't love you no more  
> Наверное, потому, что я всё хотела спросить: на "правило одного отрицания" всем уже наплевать? Я такое и в других песнях слышала... Или это показатель качества песен?))

 А может быть, там: "I just don't love you. No more"?

----------


## Zaya

Может. Если б кто из носителей по интонации певца определил.)) Текстов с запятой или точкой перед no more я не нашла, в названии они тоже не разделены.
А вообще тенденция есть?

----------


## Оля

> Текстов с запятой или точкой перед no more я не нашла

 По-моему, поисковики не чувствительны к точкам и другим знакам препинания.

----------


## Vadim84

> Эта - почему-то первая песня с let you down, которая приходит мне в голову: 
> Craig David Lyrics
> "Craig David Don't Love You No More (i'm Sorry) lyrics" 
> Rain outside my window pouring down 
> What now, your gone, my fault, I'm sorry 
> Feeling like a fool cause *I let you down* 
> Now it's, too late, to turn it around 
> I'm sorry for the tears I made you cry 
> I guess this time it really is goodbye 
> ...

 Ну, плюют на это правило, конечно, не все, но многие. Я уже давно не удивляюсь двойному отрицанию, поскольку многократно его встречал в разных ситуациях. Двойное отрицание используется для большей выразительности, эмоциональности высказывания. Хотя формально можно употреблять только одно отрицание.
Но есть даже устойчивые выражения с двойным отрицанием, например: 
"You ain't seen nothing yet" - "Ты еще ни фига не видел" (все самое интересное еще впереди)

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Текстов с запятой или точкой перед no more я не нашла   По-моему, поисковики не чувствительны к точкам и другим знакам препинания.

 Немного неясно выразилась. Я специально их не искала. Но в тех, что я нашла, точек и запятых не было.)
А насчет названия... Или этой точки там нет, или их не принято ставить в названиях.  *Vadim84*, спасибо за информацию.   ::

----------


## DDT

Howdy Xkalibur! Where is  your avatar, today! 
To let someone down. =  To disappoint someone.  
He has let  her down before. = He has disappointed her before.

----------


## Xkalibur

> Howdy Xkalibur! Where is  your avatar, today! 
> To let someone down. =  To disappoint someone.  
> He has let  her down before. = He has disappointed her before.

 
Galaxy Defender! Is that you?  ::   Thanks a bunch my friend !!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

That was initial nickname of DDT?..  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DDT

> That was initial nickname of DDT?..  :P

 Xkalibur and I know each other from another forum where I was a Mod. ( I used to make this joke about myself)

----------


## Zaya

Кажется, я нашла ответ на свой вопрос: 
Nonstandard English  
Q: 
I am a foreign student living in San Diego who is trying to learn English. I listen to the radio in English so I can practice my listening comprehension. I am confused because in almost every song I hear things like: “He don't love me” or “He ain't no good for me” or “I don't got no money.” I don't learn this grammar in my class, but everyone uses it in songs or on TV. Can I speak like that? Should I imitate real language or should I follow the rules in the book?  
TP 
From Brazil  
A:
The examples you give are “real language” for some people but not for everybody or every situation. Some forms of the spoken language are not well accepted in business use or in schools or in other situations where the rules are important. The examples of “real language” that you cite are among those.  
You have found these examples in popular songs and on TV. Certain rules of grammar that you have been taught are not followed; in fact, different rules apply.  
For example, the accepted forms of “he doesn’t,” “she doesn’t,” and “it doesn’t” are not used in the “real language” you cite; instead, the forms “he don’t,” “she don’t,” and “it don’t” are used (“He don't love me”) as well as the double negative (“I don't got no money”).  
While both “don’t” in the third person singular and the double negative were widely used in earlier times, today these rules are considered to be “nonstandard." Some people feel that they show the speaker to be uneducated in the use of “good English.” So why do you hear such language in songs and on TV? The singers and actors and much of their audience use this kind of language naturally, and indeed, it is one form of English. It may be that they are comfortable with this kind of language, or prefer to keep using it, thereby sending the message that they are just ordinary people, part of the working class, not highly educated and not trying to be better than anyone else.  
The dialect or form of language that a person uses comes from various sociological and psychological forces in his/her background. Political issues are also an influence. Among some people, it’s correct to speak the “real language” you refer to, and speaking another way could be considered false or snobbish. However, if you are going to school in an English-speaking country, or working or doing business with English speakers, people will note that your English is nonstandard. The fact that you speak in a nonstandard way could, realistically, impede your chances of advancement in work. Socially, too, many people who value “correct” English might count this against you.  
Which way should you speak? You should be comfortable with the people you are interacting with, and use the language that they do. As a non-native speaker, you are wise to be sensitive to the differences in dialect.  
Barbara Matthies
Rachel    
Здесь то же, сокращённо: http://www.efl.ru/forum/threads/14640/    
Начинала, правда, отсюда (автор считает, что это особенность American English, в чём лично я не уверена):
"<...> я увидел следующий вариант этих слов: Cause this one thing that she don't need, it's another hungry mouth to feed... Почему, собственно, she don't, думал я , когда всем известно, что после третьего лица единственного числа всегда будет doesn't! Но внутренний голос подсказывал мне, что это не опечатка. Тогда я прослушал запись песни. Действительно, Элвис Пресли явно пел she don't need. Получается, раскидывал я мозгами (недалеко раскидывал, должен сказать), что достаточно простая грамматика спряжения глаголов у янки упрощается до предела. Don't используется со всеми лицами подряд. Хм, вот это уже интересно. Но пригодно ли это в живом разговорном языке? На сей вопрос я сумел ответить только через два года, оказавшись в Америке. Don't после she и he у них там употребляется так же часто, как и yeah вместо yes или sick вместо ill. Да уж, американец в иняз явно не сдаст вступительных..."
(Михаил Голденков, "Осторожно, hot dog!")

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Начинала, правда, отсюда (автор считает, что это особенность American English, в чём лично я не уверена):
> "<...> я увидел следующий вариант этих слов: Cause this one thing that she don't need, it's another hungry mouth to feed... Почему, собственно, she don't, думал я , когда всем известно, что после третьего лица единственного числа всегда будет doesn't! Но внутренний голос подсказывал мне, что это не опечатка. Тогда я прослушал запись песни. Действительно, Элвис Пресли явно пел she don't need. Получается, раскидывал я мозгами (недалеко раскидывал, должен сказать), что достаточно простая грамматика спряжения глаголов у янки упрощается до предела. Don't используется со всеми лицами подряд. Хм, вот это уже интересно. Но пригодно ли это в живом разговорном языке? На сей вопрос я сумел ответить только через два года, оказавшись в Америке. Don't после she и he у них там употребляется так же часто, как и yeah вместо yes или sick вместо ill. Да уж, американец в иняз явно не сдаст вступительных..."
> (Михаил Голденков, "Осторожно, hot dog!")

 Правильно сомневаешься в том, что это "американское искажение", а не просто особенность языка.  Речь идет об английском языке простого народа и в Америке и в Великобритании (и в Австралии, и в Канаде, и т.д.).  Насчет "yeah" and "sick" так же говорят везде, и это нормальные слова, и я не согласен с тем, что "she don't" употребляется так же часто как и "yeah".   
"Sick" and "ill" просто синоними.

----------


## Zaya

> Правильно сомневаешься в том, что это "американское искажение", а не просто особенность языка.  Речь идет об английском языке простого народа, и в Америке, и в Великобритании (Австралии, Канаде_и т.д.). Насчет "yeah" and "sick": так_говорят везде, и это нормальные слова, и я не согласен с тем, что "she don't" употребляется так же часто, как и "yeah".   
> "Sick" и "ill" просто синонимы.

 Книга была написана более десяти лет назад, так что, может, когда-то это было ближе к правде, чем сейчас.))
Но я её никому не посоветую хотя бы потому, что автор переврал некоторые лингвистические термины и спутал stuff со staff.   ::   Уж если издаёшь книгу...   ::  
Мне повезло, что я не только-только начала учить английский и вообще к любой информации отношусь критично.

----------


## Rtyom

> ...и вообще к любой информации отношусь критично.

 Уж кто-кто, а я это точно заметил!  ::  
И поддерживаю.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Но я её никому не посоветую хотя бы потому, что автор переврал некоторые лингвистические термины и спутал stuff со staff.  :o  Уж если издаёшь книгу, нет, если зовёшься переводчиком...  :x

 Ну да, ошибок там достаточно, но тем не менее почитать было интересно.

----------


## Zaya

Я и собираюсь её дочитать. 
Тёма, с тебя две идиомы.)) Может, и не идиомы, я классификацию устойчивых выражений не помню. Ни одну из них толком.)

----------


## Rtyom

> Я и собираюсь её дочитать. 
> Тёма, с тебя две идиомы.)) Может, и не идиомы, я классификацию устойчивых выражений не помню. Ни одну из них толком.)

 Каких?   ::  По сабжу, что ли?

----------


## Zaya

Не-е-ет. Я тебе написала, потом прочитаешь.

----------


## Rtyom

> Не-е-ет. Я тебе написала, потом прочитаешь.

 Видать, мои ранние сообщения не дошли.  ::  Что ж, переотправил.

----------

